# 40 years & no celebration?



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I've put this in Health & Fitness, did ponder if it should be Jokes and Trivia.
The main reason we won't be celebrating our Ruby WA the day before the little do on Saturday, is because at this moment we don't know if Hans will be home, yesterday after being in touch with his heart professor I took him to Schwedt hospital. He is absolutely kaput after the simplest of tasks or walking a few yards, the prof said to call an ambulance, but that wouldn't have taken us to Schwedt only the local hospital, so I took him in the Navajo.
He's had a few tests, the vampire took 3 files of blood while I was there:frown2:, he's had ECG and now has the 24 hour ECG. His heart is strong they say, but once again his red corpuscles are low. The prof. isn't there today, he's in Berlin, but will be back tomorrow to take over. 
I stayed the night in the hospital car park, had a rude awakening at 5.20am as the workers started arriving.
Poor little Motley must be a bit confused I think.
2018 is not a good year for us so far.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Sorry to hear that news I hope that things lo up and that the Professor can work out what is going on and what can be done to sort it out. A low rbc count will definitely give extreme exhaustion with minimal exercise - the question would be why the count is low......

I hope that you get the answers and solutions rapidly and that you will be able to celebrate the 40 year milestone.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Thinking of you both Jan 

Sandra


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

Jan 

We do hope He is OK and they can get to the bottom of what is happening

Ian & Carol


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Worrying times Jan, I sympathise. He's in the best place.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Please tell young Hans that I'm thinking of him too. You are probably very tired yourself, so please drive carefully.

.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Thanks John.
There are 2 ways getting to Schwedt, through Poland or through Germany, we usually take Poland, but today for a change I came back through the undulating countryside of Germany, it was absolutely gorgeous, all the new green of the trees with blossom of numerous colours, hectares of fresh green corn crops and not a lot of traffic (traffic is almost nil in Poland sometimes). I've been busy this afternoon, but had lots of rests sitting here talking to the forums :laugh:
I´ll go again tomorrow afternoon and stay tomorrow night in a quiet place we know not too far away from the hospital.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I confess 

We hardly ever celebrate a wedding anniversary 

Often the first we remember of it is when the kids phone 

So much water has flowed under the bridge 

And one day each year in 54 doesn’t really seem to matter anymore 

And I guess that’s just us 

I doubt I’ll ever leave this guy, or he me , till death us do part 

And I recon it’s down to 364 days each year 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

We knew a guy years ago who took home to his wife a dozen red roses every Friday, how boring. I have never had flowers bought for me, a few bunches of daisies or violet picked with his own fingers, but never anything from a florist, I´d only forget to fill up the water when it was low.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I love flowers

But I put it on his shopping list !!!!!, he now does the shopping 

I deal with the house , the cooking at my own pace , and if not the actual cooking everything is prepared ready to go , for example I’ve cooked the chips on the first cook, we cook them twice , veg, gravy done on the rare occasions we have them 

I seem to get tired in the early evening 

He doesn’t pick flowers , but he works hard in the garden, plants geraniums, fushias which I love

The hanging baskets are full , so my little world is full of flowers , hostas and herbs 

I wish imy world was bigger , but beggars can’t be choosers 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Some times big is ugly and small beautiful. I would love a garden like yours, but I could never look after it, I'm a hopeless gardener, Hans once enjoyed it, but now he's happy with grass and thats a nuisance because he'd like it weed free and its not happening with all the weeds around us.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

And I would love to gaze out at a vista Jan 

Our garden is had work

As I guess is your vista, grass etc 

We make of what we have the best we can 

And we need to love it because it’s what we’ve got 

Sandra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

JanHank said:


> We knew a guy years ago who took home to his wife a dozen red roses every Friday, how boring. I have never had flowers bought for me, a few bunches of daisies or violet picked with his own fingers, but never anything from a florist, I´d only forget to fill up the water when it was low.


I took my wife some flowers when away in the truck. Stopped at a seller beside the road. She said "They are dead". Who said it's the thought that counts? So I never did it again.

Ray.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Sadly I am as guilty as many about NOT buying flowers - I like seeing them growing but always eel sad when they are cut as their life is shortened so much and the only people that really benefit are the florists - I know before anyone tells me that I am a serious romantic (not) - MrsW tells me so often......

I do remember each year on the date that we celebrate (July 27th) this year will be 10 years less than Sandra and Albert - we don't seem to be catching up with them in spite of the passage of years ....... but we cannot get anywhere near matching their experiences.

I suspect that you are living in a beautiful part of the countryside and am envious of your choice of routes - enjoy making such an important choice each time you go there and back - but hopefully you will soon not be alone in the vehicle as you bring him home sorted out by the Professor tomorrow.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Its a tradition in this country to take flowers, or chocolates when you are invited or go to visit someone, we never remember and our fairy god mother always says "I wish they wouldn't, I already have too many." Its a habit like shaking hands which I also rarely remember to do, shake hands and stab you in the back at the same time, people I like get a cuddle and have to be satisfied with that.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Penquin said:


> Sadly I am as guilty as many about NOT buying flowers - I like seeing them growing but always eel sad when they are cut as their life is shortened so much and the only people that really benefit are the florists - I know before anyone tells me that I am a serious romantic (not) - MrsW tells me so often......
> 
> I do remember each year on the date that we celebrate (July 27th) this year will be 10 years less than Sandra and Albert - we don't seem to be catching up with them in spite of the passage of years ....... but we cannot get anywhere near matching their experiences.
> 
> I suspect that you are living in a beautiful part of the countryside and am envious of your choice of routes - enjoy making such an important choice each time you go there and back - but hopefully you will soon not be alone in the vehicle as you bring him home sorted out by the Professor tomorrow.


Thanks for that last paragraph Dave, we think its beautiful, but its not if your a mountain or sea person, a few lakes, but nothing big. He called me tonight and when asked what he'd called for he said he wanted to come home, in a real little boys way, he knows he mustn't and will stay there until he's sorted out (she says with everything crossed) He is sharing a room, but the other chap is TV mad, Hans hasn't even paid to have a TV because he wouldn´t watch it anyway. I think I will look out some old photos for him before I go tomorrow, they will keep him amused for hours remembering when and where they were taken.
By the way, when Hans is asked `when is your wifes birthday,´ he has a bit of bovver sometimes even after 41 years of knowing me. Often its gone midday when we remember its a birthday or WA, funny couple we are.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

We've been married 43 years. Once, Yvonne forgot our wedding anniversary. Her face was a picture when I showed that I'd remembered.

I reckon that I'm now fireproof for life.  

.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

HurricaneSmith said:


> We've been married 43 years. Once, Yvonne forgot our wedding anniversary. Her face was a picture when I showed that I'd remembered.
> 
> I reckon that I'm now fireproof for life.
> 
> .


I wouldn't bank on that if I were you :smile2:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Doom n gloom Jan. Think positive.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I am a very positive person Raymond, ask Hans he knows I am positively always right>


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

The tests yesterday show its nothing to do with his heart thats as strong as an ox the doctors said.
Today he's having a lumbar punch because they still say its to do with his blood and are trying to find the cause.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*Medical question*

Any ideas,

why a spot of blood should be taken from the ear lobe for testing?


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

No, Jan, but fascinated to find out.


Hope Hans is sorted soon. And Happy Anniversary to you both! Ours will be 47 years this year. We always keep it very low key and sometimes we both forget. Lately, if we remember, we buy ourselves a "joint" present. Something for the house or a day out together.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

patp said:


> No, Jan, but fascinated to find out.
> 
> Hope Hans is sorted soon. And Happy Anniversary to you both! Ours will be 47 years this year. We always keep it very low key and sometimes we both forget. Lately, if we remember, *we buy ourselves a "joint"* present. Something for the house or a day out together.


Made me smile, never tried one my self >


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Me neither (tried one that is)


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Jan

You wrote that Hans is having a 'Lumbar punch' then talked about his ear.

I think they maybe doing a Lumbar Puncture, where fluid is taken from the lumbar area of the spine.

I know about this because I was suspected at 15 of having possibly contracted Polio and then the definitive test was that one. My Doctor had the theory that the test itself could induce paralysis and he fought the local Director of Health against having it done, and won.

I am not suggesting the test is dangerous in itself - only possibly in the case of Polio.

Geoff

[Just thought you might have meant to write 'Lobe pierce' not 'Lumbar punch' - take us down the right road, whether through Germany or Poland]


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Lumbar lunch is off (I had one in 1989 to rule out MS) the ear prick blood confirmed he has anemia and an appointment is being made with a phlebotomist or however you spell it.
They need to know the cause before treating it.
Tomorrow he is having a pacemaker fitted, as I left he was waiting for the nurse to come and shave the 2 hairs off his chest :grin2:
They are sending him home on Friday because it's Whit weekend and nothing will be done until he has seen the head vampire.
Hopefully the pacemaker will improve him as it has done a few more recently.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Anemia has quite devestating symptoms in terms of energy, and joy of life “

My daughter had it , due to constant bleeding

The GPs diagnosed her as menopausal, suggested coils ect 

Until one finally referred her, where they found large polyps in her womb and cervix 

Constantly bleeding , removed what they could , gave her iron , and she is much better 

And not menopausal

They will find the cause Jan 
Sandra


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Just read this Jan and I'm glad to hear that Hans will be home on Friday, at least you can celebrate that. I do hope they soon work out the cause of his anaemia and get it sorted.

We don't generally do much to celebrate our anniversary unless we are with our more 'romantic' best friends. We had a double wedding with them. We live in Yorkshire, they live in Kent so we got married at Barnsdale Gardens near Oakham, as it is about halfway between us. No-one else was there apart from the registrar so we were each other's witnesses. That was 10 years ago this September, though we've been together for 23 years.

Wishing you both well, and many more years together.


Chris


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Snap, other than us we had 2 cleaners at the registry office as witnesses.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We had a biggish wedding 
In the beginning I wasn’t really accepted, I had no history, no family , and his were sure it wouldn’t last 

I got myself ready alone , I had no family , I was to be in his home, but at the last minute it was decided it wasn’t lucky 

To late to change plans 

And I’d always been alone , so that’s how it was 

And the people invited were their friends their family

No one on my side existed or were contributing so what could I say ?

I had no money 

But I went on to love that mum of his and she me

She was the mum I never had 

And I was devestated when she died at 42 

Water under the bridge 

And 54 years later I’m still married to her boy 

And I hope she knows

“Mum”

It lasted 

Sandra


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

raynipper said:


> I took my wife some flowers when away in the truck. Stopped at a seller beside the road. She said "They are dead". Who said it's the thought that counts? So I never did it again.
> 
> Ray.


Stop giving Prue a hard time just cos she's not at home to clout you!!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

That was 40 years ago Jean. Must have been doing something right since then.??

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I haven’t thought about that in so many years
Yes I was alone in a flat

I woke, showered and dressed myself in my wedding dress 

My bridesmaids didn’t knowbecause I wasn’t to be there and no way would I tell them and change their plans 

Struggled with my veil, it tore and I cried for a while whilst I mended it 

It prob helped to make me the belligerent being that I am 

And I know whatever life gives

I can dress myself in my wedding dress alone, on a cold November morning , because I did 

I can make a marriage last 54 years because I have 

And I can raise 6 kids in a secure family in spite of never having any idea what a secure family was 

And am I proud ?

You bet I am 

Sandra


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

I presented my wife to be with a silk rose at the altar, every year since I have repeated the guesture.

We now have a bouquet of 38 silk roses sitting in a crystal vase on a grate in a fireplace, (not one that we use)

When we visited you Jan is was by the windscreen waiting for the date.

Ian


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

And so you should be Sandra!


Although we did have the traditional wedding it was all arranged on the quick. Everyone thought, of course, that I was pregnant. They were all wrong and we waited 10 years before starting a family by which time they all thought we were infertile and had stopped mentioning babies!


Chris's family thought weddings were a waste of money so invited hardly any of his, very few, relatives. To my mum it was the hope of her life to organise a big wedding so I let her. I regretted it a little afterwards because, although I enjoyed the important bit, the ceremony, I was too shy, even at 21, to cope with all my mum and dad's relatives (she was one of 11, he was one of 9 and they all brought their partners and children) . I think, on Chris's side, we had his mum (a widow), his Aunty Alice (a spinster) and his only brother with wife and 4 children!
Went jetting off to Majorca for our honeymoon which was very risqué in those days  All the elderly relatives tut tutted and mumbled about a weekend in Blackpool sufficing. We thought we were very modern!


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

icer said:


> I presented my wife to be with a silk rose at the altar, every year since I have repeated the guesture.
> 
> We now have a bouquet of 38 silk roses sitting in a crystal vase on a grate in a fireplace, (not one that we use)
> 
> ...


How lovely Ian!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*Acacia or Robinia trees*

I went through Germany on the to journey yesterday, this ally of Acacia trees looked beautiful so I stopped to take just one photo.
We have 2 of these trees in our garden, one 2/3 dead, but its kept for the birds. The trees are in blossom as you see, but before the blooms are fully open they are falling, plus normally they don't flower until June :frown2:
Although they look good the thorns are lethal, we have to make sure any fallen bits are picked up because of dog paws.

Something wrong with Postimage so you'll need to click on the thumbnail to enlarge the pictures.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

icer said:


> I presented my wife to be with a silk rose at the altar, every year since I have repeated the guesture.
> 
> We now have a bouquet of 38 silk roses sitting in a crystal vase on a grate in a fireplace, (not one that we use)
> 
> ...


You didn't tell me, did you? You know life was not normal while you were here Ian, hasn't improved much yet :frown2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

icer said:


> I presented my wife to be with a silk rose at the altar, every year since I have repeated the guesture.
> 
> We now have a bouquet of 38 silk roses sitting in a crystal vase on a grate in a fireplace, (not one that we use)
> 
> ...


I can't imagine Albert ever doing that

I don't think he'd know what a silk rose is

But I'm touched you do , a lovely gesture

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*Will he Won´t he*

Be home for Friday. 
Someone must be right, but which one ?

Its a headache and I don't have them thank goodness.

The pacemaker is in, he has been told all sort of stuff including he has to lay still for 48 hours,
won't be able to do anything for 2 weeks and all sorts of other rubbish so, I emailed the professor (who is probably young enough to be our son) he sent back saying everything went completely uneventful and he couldn´t see why he can´t come home tomorrow.

We will have to wait until tomorrow and see what happens.

If you don't hear from me anymore you'll know they've taken me away in a straight jacket.:frown2:


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

Jan it was there in preparation to the event early April


Strap him down to the Gurney (bed) and tell him that if he moves so will you!


Ian


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Right Jan

You been married long enough to know

If he isn’t coming home tomorrow, a long bath with lavender oil, peace ,whatever channel you want on the Tv 

No snoring, a whole bed to yourself 

Gosh divorce is looking better by the minute 

It will be fine jan 
Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

icer said:


> Jan it was there in preparation to the event early April
> *Strap him down* to the Gurney (bed) and tell him that if he moves so will you!
> Ian


He's not strapped down exactly, he has a sandbag or similar on his shoulder to keep it down, but how can they stop him moving in his sleep?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I’m not sure Jan

I spend my life getting him to move in his sleep

Turn over, stop snoring , change position 

Sometimes I get aggressive he says 

Having listened to him snore, click , rattle I wonder why ? 

Sandra


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

ChrisandJohn said:


> We live in Yorkshire, they live in Kent so we got married at Barnsdale Gardens near Oakham, ...
> 
> Chris


I love Barnsdale Gardens! Lovely bakery nearby that make divine breads including my, and Barry's, favourite sourdough!


----------

